# PbP: Brennor's RPG Corner Looking for Players!



## tetnak (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello all,

Brennor's RPG Corner has been going strong for over 7 years now! We focus on quality RP and great games of any and all systems or themes.

We currently have D&D 3.5, Pathfinder, Saga Star Wars, L5R, WH40k, GURPS and World of Darkness games running. Many games are looking for new players! Please stop by at Brennor's RPG Corner and check us out!

Thanks,

Tet


----------



## tetnak (Aug 2, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## tetnak (Oct 12, 2011)

Bump


----------

